# Components for Hunting Load for 22-250



## beartooth

Hunting coyote I am going to use the following components in my Ruger Target Gray 22-250. Powders - IMR4895, IMR4320, IMR4064, H380; Bullets - Sierra 55gr. SBT, Sierra 55gr. BlitzKing, Nosler 55gr Ballistic Tip; Primer - Fed. 210; Brass - Remington. Any other suggestions of components to consider for hunting loads for shooting coyotes. Also, any body know where I could purchase a hand held wind meter, I have a range finder. 8)


----------



## Jiffy

http://www.kestrelmeters.com/home.jsp


----------



## beartooth

Thank you for the link 8)


----------



## iwantabuggy

My first try on powders will be W760. Reason? I have 2 other rifles that like it. It will be more economical to buy in larger containers since I would then have 3 rifles using the same powder.


----------



## beartooth

I think I will add varget powder to the mix along with hornady vmax 8)


----------



## beartooth

You know it is getting warmer down here now and I really need to work up carefully to max loads, that is, if I even get there. I think my powder and bullet selection will give me a lot of options. It also could give me more variables than I want so I am going to use a lot of standard loads published in articles and up to date reloading manuals that seem to work in the majority of rifles. The powder and bullet mix that I have chosen with loads that generally work in most rifles should limit some variables and give me a good idea where to end up and settle on a load with acceptable accuracy for coyote hunting.


----------



## Horsager

I like H380 and Ballistic Tips.


----------



## beartooth

Horsager said:


> I like H380 and Ballistic Tips.


going tomorrow to gun shop and get ballistic tips and H380 out of the powder 8)


----------



## beartooth

Well. I took out my Ruger 22-250 today and broke it in with factory loads and established a base line for accuracy. It really shot well today. I hope tomorrow when I shoot my handloads for hunting that it will shoot as well.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I took my 22-250 to the range yesterday to fire form cases and break in the bore (Did I say that? It is the first time I have ever done that.)  . I am supposed to get the scope mounted up today and hopefully I'll be able to fire my test loads early next week. I am really looking forward to it. :sniper:


----------



## szm69

My 22-250 loves h380.............it should - it was named h380 because Bruce Hogden's favorite load was 38.0 grains of H380 with 52 grain bt match bullet - it was supposed to make one hole groups.


----------



## Burly1

I think you would be well served to narrow your list to H-380, IMR 4895, Winchester brass (I think Remington's brass is too hard), CCI primers and Nosler Ballistic tips or Hornady V-Max bullets (either 50 or 55's, whatever you like). From these components, I have no doubt you will find a load that will shoot one holers for you. If you want to ensure optimum accuracy, I would suggest using a run-out gauge to be sure your bullets are seated completely concentrically (or as nearly as possible). A cartridge with a run-out of .004 can turn a great load into a real dog. You should strive for .001, or less if you can get it.........Good shooting, Burl


----------



## beartooth

Burly1 said:


> I think you would be well served to narrow your list to H-380, IMR 4895, Winchester brass (I think Remington's brass is too hard), CCI primers and Nosler Ballistic tips or Hornady V-Max bullets (either 50 or 55's, whatever you like). From these components, I have no doubt you will find a load that will shoot one holers for you. If you want to ensure optimum accuracy, I would suggest using a run-out gauge to be sure your bullets are seated completely concentrically (or as nearly as possible). A cartridge with a run-out of .004 can turn a great load into a real dog. You should strive for .001, or less if you can get it.........Good shooting, Burl


Yes, IMR4895 did it for me with 53gr TSX


----------



## foster_65

i found a great load that i stumbled on for my browning 250. 30.7 gr of 4064 with a 55gr nosler bal


----------



## MagnumManiac

beartooth,
Try to stick to one load.It is very easy to get lost in all the flurry of different powders/bullets.
Search through a few loading manuals to determine which powders will give you the velocity and performance you're after.It will save quite a bit of time,and once you have decided which powders are best,try to test your loads with a chronograph,this will give you the best idea on which powder/bullet combination will be the most accurate.The lowest SD(standard deviation) will mostly likely give the best accuracy in each load string.
If you would like more info you can PM me,I will be glad to help you out.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## Wyomingpredator

I shoot the Barnes 36 gr varmint grenade in front of ramshot TAC shoots very well and the bullet performs exceptionally the last yote I shot was bang flop and the damage was basically jello with none to the pelt. The bullet is light but the BC is comparable to a 55 grainer.


----------



## kgpcr

The new IMR4007 is my new powder for me 22-250. I now use it in place of Varget and H380. Its super consistant with velocity and shoots awsome groups.


----------



## cjb41

3 different powders,

3 different bullets.

4 different loads with each type of powder and bullet weight

5 of each different load combination of powder and bullet to check accuracy and pressure.

3 x 3 = 9, (powder & bullets)

9 x 4 = 36 (different powder weights)

5 x 36 = 180 (5 of each if you want 5 shot groups)

180 rounds and you hope you have hit on the correct combination.

Good luck, I think we have all been there.


----------



## trig

To be honest, I would find 2 load configurations that work well for your rifle and stick with them.
I always load for accuracy, then determine if it is a suitable hunting load for the animal I'm going after.
When it comes to coyotes, pretty much all the loads in a manual will be sufficient at producing enough velocity/ft lbs to kill...most important of all data is the bullet being loaded...since the data from a load manual will acheive the results you're looking for on a coyote you have to make sure the bullet will perform the way you need it to...some are too thin jackets so deep penitration at extreme distance might not be what you're looking for, on the other hand a thicker jacket could cause less expansion, too deep penetration causing a bullet to needle in and needle out at closer ranges, you have to select what you know will work well with the average ranges you hunt...and you have to be honest with yourself!!!
I found that the Nosler B-tips, Sierra Blitzkings adn Sierra soft points work well at most all ranges for dogs/coyotes. The Barnes Varmint Grenades are incredible, but I find they're not as accurate as others in my rifle also they're so light they don't offer good wind bucking ability at longer ranges and they also drop a lot of their foot pound energy at longer ranges. I found that the Sierra bullets are the best in all my rifles, I find that if you check the weight of each bullet you will fiind less deviation in the Sierra bullets over any other (without going into expensive match bullets). Again finding the right bullet and load for your rifle is what you're after..what works in mine might not work in yours, but the bullet weight consistancy is important in any rifle!
I also prefer extreme powders like Varget (powders that offer less burn rate deviation in extreme temp changes), that's important!
So find your load, look for accuracy, make sure it can kill a dog at all the ranges you hunt and keep it...2 loads are enough...more than that will cause confusion in your ammo boxes.
Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Big A

All good powders. Some may shoot fractionally better than another. My .250 shoots a little worse than a half inch with 35 gr. IMR 4895 and a 50gr. Nosler Balistic. OAL 2.522/ Its a encore no magazine issues. Dont over think it. Pick a powder and a bullet and work through it. A


----------



## johngfoster

I've found a preliminary hunting load for my 22-250 (Rem 700 VSF):

36.0gr Varget
55gr V-Max (seated to 5 thou off lands for COL around 2.510"  )
Rem brass (annealed, trimmed, primer hole deburred, primer pocket uniformed)
CCI 200 primers

Mostly shoots under 0.5" @ 100yd, and works great on PD's. :sniper:

I worked this load up in 0.5gr increments, so I'm wanting to go back now and refine it some more when I get the chance/motivation.

Another load that shoots consistenly in the 0.4" in my rifle is:

40.0gr H414
52gr SMK (seated to around 2.315"?--way off the lands)
Rem brass
CCI 200 primers

I would second what Big A said. Stick with one powder/bullet combo until you have gotten the most accurate load from it. If this is not acceptable, then change one of the components and start all over. This can be a very long and tedious process. I can only imagine trying to do it for a caliber that is a real "barrel burner" (not that the 22-250 is much better, but...) By the time you found your pet load, your barrel would be shot and you'd have to rebarrel and start all over.


----------

